# How to find AKC info/pedigree?



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I thought it would be cool to find Moose's pedigree. I know he's AKC registered---under Brutus Maximus with some number after it, because evidently Brutus Maximus is not a rare name for a Rottweiler. I don't know the number. I bugged his former owner for his papers and he said he's send them to me when he found them, but he either forgot or never found them, and I'm not in contact with him anymore. Is there some way to find his info? I have his former owner's name.


----------



## Dobelove (Jun 17, 2010)

Do you know when his birthday is? I have open a list of all the Rotties named Brutus Maximus, theres about 50 but it also lists their birthday.

I will try to explain to how to find it but it's hard to explain.
Go to AKC.org and create an account. Log in and click manage dogs, and then add a dog. Type in "Brutus Maximus" and select Rottweilers. Ignore the registration number (unless you have it, that would be easier.) Then there's a longg list of dogs born from 1980-2009 that are Rotties with Brutusu Maximus in their name. Find the dog with his birthday and that should be him. You can order his pedigree from there. 

(I am sure that makes no sence)


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Um...In June or July and he just turned 7 ....2003? Born in South Dakota. I'll try to find it myself but I'm not optimistic  . And the library closes in 5 minutes so probably I'll have to do it tomorrow.

ETA: also I don't want to authenticate on the library computer. So tomorrow for sure.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

https://www.akc.org/store/reports/index.cfm - I've signed up an account here already - its free. Here is the list, copy pasted, of Rotties with his name (registration number at the front. I did an educated guess of his registration beginning letters by his birth year (OFA helped) and three searches and I think I've found him.

WP43151503 Brutus Maximus XII 
WP41564105 Brutus Maximus XI 
WG372583 Brutus Maximus VII 
WS32448103 Brutus Maximus XXXII 
WP35117403 Brutus Maximus X 
WS08684201 Brutus Maximus XXVI 
WG154365 Brutus Maximus V 
WS08073006 Brutus Maximus XXV b. March 21 2004
WS00342104 Brutus Maximus XXIII b. Feb 09 2002
WP58978709 Brutus Maximus XIV 
WP70192101 Brutus Maximus XV 
*WS04793908 Brutus Maximus XXIV b. July 19, 2003 - black and mahogany *
WF358191 Brutus Maximus II 
WS28169703 Brutus Maximus XXXI 
WP28508601 Brutus Maximus IX 
WP42731103 Brutus Maximus XIII 
WE848358 Brutus Maximus - the original with this name. He can be found on OFA born Aug '95
WG172892 Brutus Maximus VI 
WR06664803 Brutus Maximus XXII 
WR04503003 Brutus Maximus XX 
WS16448603 Brutus Maximus XXVII 
WS08889405 Brutus Maximus XXVIII 
WS21666003 Brutus Maximus XXIX 
WG495686 Brutus Maximus VIII 
WF824153 Brutus Maximus III 
WR06030101 Brutus Maximus XXI 
WS25723609 Brutus Maximus XXX 
WF881884 Brutus Maximus IV 
WR00078807 Brutus Maximus XIX 
WR01040108 Brutus Maximus XVIII 
WP80001002 Brutus Maximus XVI 
WP90482203 Brutus Maximus XVII 

Searching possible sibling numbers has produced: - no 1,2,4,5,7,or 9, but does show these two:

WS047939*03* Budweiser Von Reeper 
WS047939*06* Jb's Little Hawkeye 

OFA can sometimes be used to search siblings, and it shows parents registration #s. His sibs aren't there though. http://www.offa.org/search.html

You'll probably have to order the pedigree, then, through the AKC.

I'm trying to find how Dobelove does searches through 'manage dogs'. Can't find it. Is it because I have a free account? Any help?

Think I found it. That should make life much easier. Thanks Dobelove!

SOB


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

This is what I found....

The way I did it was log on to my AKC and then went to manage dogs. I clicked add a dog and searched the name and breed. 


Dog Information


AKC No.: WS04793908 
Name: Brutus Maximus XXIV 
Sex: Male 
Breed: Rottweiler 
Variety: 
Color: Black & Mahogany 

Markings: 
Birth Date: 07/19/2003 


Medical Screens



Does the Rottie Club maintain a pedigree database? My breed club does.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I'm no good at this kind of thing.


spanielorbust said:


> OFA can sometimes be used to search siblings, and it shows parents registration #s. His sibs aren't there though.


LOL, I don't think anybody in his immediate family would be in the OFA database, and most of his siblings probably were never registered (especially if it costs anything). When someone buys a Rott puppy from a ******* for $350 ($400 for females), who won't let you meet the dam because "she's mean", one shouldn't expect too much. Especially when he sold this pup to a 16-year-old kid without full permission from his parents......

But at least Moose has a stable temperment and no health problems. Could have been worse I guess.

I wonder if he comes from good lines somewhere back there or if his heritage is BYB all the way.



JohnnyBandit said:


> Does the Rottie Club maintain a pedigree database? My breed club does.


How would I find the Rottie club? Maybe this one?: http://www.amrottclub.org/

ETA: It says that in order to utilize all account features, my name needs to match his AKC registration. Which is under his former owner's name. Will that be a problem, do you think?


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Willowy said:


> Thanks for the help. I'm no good at this kind of thing.
> 
> 
> LOL, I don't think anybody in his immediate family would be in the OFA database, and most of his siblings probably were never registered (especially if it costs anything). When someone buys a Rott puppy from a ******* for $350 ($400 for females), who won't let you meet the dam because "she's mean", one shouldn't expect too much. Especially when he sold this pup to a 16-year-old kid without full permission from his parents......
> ...


Yes that is the AKC Recognized National Breed club for Rotties.

The dog has to be in your name to see details.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

spanielorbust said:


> [WS047939*03* Budweiser Von Reeper


Um, wow, I wonder if Frog (he's the only other Rott in town) is his brother. Frog sounds like a good call name for that, doesn't it? Though his tail is docked shorter (Moose's tail is a good 6 inches long) and his head is absolutely monstrous; he really doesn't look like Moose at all. Maybe I'll ask where they got him next time I see his owners.



JohnnyBandit said:


> The dog has to be in your name to see details.


Bummer. How would I go about changing his registration without actually having his papers?

OK, so I ordered his pedigree, 5 generations. Yup, his parents were named Cane and Jade (Cane XIII and Sandras Black Jade), I remember that. There are no letters before ANY of his ancestor's names. I suppose that means he's BYB all the way back. Very few of them have OFA numbers. Only 10 in the entire 5 generations. Most of them way back. One great-grandfather had an OFA number, and one great-great, and the other 8 are great-great-greats.

Oops, I looked again more carefully and one great-great grandfather had a CD title (Bon-Buster Binckney CD---WG013682), he also competed in Agility, Field Trials, Lure Coursing, Hunting Test, and Rally. Hmm, I didn't know Rotts did Lure Coursing and hunt trials. 

Some of these names are LOL. Like Opray vom Huggy Bear. Axil von Rottnic. Faifa of Lilac Acres. I like Larhaven Return of the Jedi.


----------



## RUSOLD2DAY (Mar 19, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Um, wow, I wonder if Frog (he's the only other Rott in town) is his brother. Frog sounds like a good call name for that, doesn't it? Though his tail is docked shorter (Moose's tail is a good 6 inches long) and his head is absolutely monstrous; he really doesn't look like Moose at all. Maybe I'll ask where they got him next time I see his owners.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Larhaven Return of the Jedi. That dog was the greatest. He and I grew up together. I have yet to find an Rott that would even be worthy enough to stand in his shadow.


----------

